
Missteps in Europe’s Online Privacy Bill - jim-greer
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/21/opinion/missteps-in-europes-online-privacy-bill.html
======
jim-greer
If you're interested in a more in-depth analysis of the free expression impact
of this new privacy bill, my wife wrote a number of blog posts about it (she's
a director at Stanford's Center for Internet and society). The editorial links
to one of these:

[https://cyberlaw.stanford.edu/blog/2015/12/final-draft-
europ...](https://cyberlaw.stanford.edu/blog/2015/12/final-draft-europes-
right-be-forgotten-law)

[https://cyberlaw.stanford.edu/blog/2015/12/series-
conclusion...](https://cyberlaw.stanford.edu/blog/2015/12/series-conclusion-
summary-intermediaries-and-free-expression-under-gdpr-brief)

